# Photoshopping some Hedgies



## Dr.Skasmo (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking to photoshop clothes/costumes onto Hedgies. Any ideas? Anybody already do this? I think a little Abraham Lincoln would be cute. :lol:


----------



## Hawkstorm1622 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ask and you shall receive. See attachments. CX

The hat isn't the right angle, and the beard is weird, but who cares. *shrugs*

(I know this is from February, but I couldn't pass the chance to Photoshop an Abrahedge Lincoln. XD)


----------

